# Boston, San Francisco: unique relationship?



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

bay_area said:


> Then these people you refer to are not real San Franciscans. sorry. We take a back seat to no one. I thought the rest of you would have known that by now.
> 
> This is not the first time youve put up some weird thread about San Francisco which appears to be a subtle way of making us think that LA is now the center of the west coast universe and San Francisco has been relegated to some secondary position of obscurity. And that just isnt the case-in the least. Paris Hilton sauntering down a red carpet in trashy clothes is NOT more important then the Mayor of San Francisco defying State Law and marrying Same Sex couples.


:applause:


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

San Francisco a hippie bastian uhhhhhhh......NO! I lived in the Bay Area, to all you people out there I'll give a good comparison, Little Italy (Manhattan) is a thriving Italian neighborhood full of Italian families and culture is to San Francisco where Hippies are blown out of their minds on PCP on every street corner handing out flowers and inviting everyone to come live in a commune in Mendocino county. Even if you could try and convince us that hippie culture is a major influence on american pop culture in this day. Free sex to AIDS awareness month, what are you kidding? San Francisco in this day is liked, sort of like Savannah, Charleston and New Orleans is liked, pure enchanting nostalgia type stuff, why the hell do you think Vegas is the boom city it is now, because everyone likes tumbleweeds and Sand come on. And as far as south beach goes, yes I still believe it levels San Francisco like an 8.5 earthquake as far as the global hipness scale thing (whatever) goes. POP like the Dot com bubble baby. :cheers:


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

liat91 said:


> San Francisco a hippie bastian uhhhhhhh......NO! I lived in the Bay Area, to all you people out there I'll give a good comparison, Little Italy (Manhattan) is a thriving Italian neighborhood full of Italian families and culture is to San Francisco where Hippies are blown out of their minds on PCP on every street corner handing out flowers and inviting everyone to come live in a commune in Mendocino county. Even if you could try and convince us that hippie culture is a major influence on american pop culture in this day. Free sex to AIDS awareness month, what are you kidding? San Francisco in this day is liked, sort of like Savannah, Charleston and New Orleans is liked, pure enchanting nostalgia type stuff, why the hell do you think Vegas is the boom city it is now, because everyone likes tumbleweeds and Sand come on. And as far as south beach goes, yes I still believe it levels San Francisco like an 8.5 earthquake as far as the global hipness scale thing (whatever) goes. POP like the Dot com bubble baby. :cheers:


This is laughable... San Francisco has one of the lowest percentages of drug dependency of all urban areas in the nation, and numbers are decreasing. Cocaine usage is way down in SF, compared to NY, Philli, Miami, Houston, LA, etc. Heroin use is down in SF, much lower than NY, Philli, Boston, & Newark. Meth use is down, the only urban decrese in meth usage in the country. Ecstasy usage is steady in SF, but up in Miami, Newark, Houston, Minneapolis,& Detroit. PCP use, which you mentioned, is lower in San Francico than Chicago, Philli, Seattle, Houston, LA, Washington, and most other major us metropolitan area.... all info from NIDA.....

so please don't make fallacious arguments, it hurts your case (though i don't think you had one but to disparage my city)., and makes you look like an *ss.


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dude, the comment was not stated as a fact, it was a sarcasm based on the fact that San Francisco hippie culture is not around anymore in the way it was in the 60's, not that San Francisco is full of people who are high all day every day. :bash:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

sean storm said:


> well, i think there are really only two cities in the US that have 'manhattan-esque' qualities - Chicago and SF. chicago's skyscraper canyons are the obvious connection, but i think SF's similarity has more to do with its downtown/tenderloin core - the endless blocks of large, mid-rise high-density, early-century apartment buildings that have no equivalent anywhere else in the US outside of NYC (chicago's overall built environment isn't as compact as SF's).


I completely agree. Chicago's Loop more resembles Midtown Manhattan with its endless processions of skyscrapers and canyons. SF, on the other hand, resembles some parts of Manhattan between Midtown and Lower Manhattan.


----------



## Roxbury Ranger (Nov 14, 2004)

liat91 said:


> San Francisco a hippie bastian uhhhhhhh......NO! I lived in the Bay Area, to all you people out there I'll give a good comparison, Little Italy (Manhattan) is a thriving Italian neighborhood full of Italian families and culture is to San Francisco where Hippies are blown out of their minds on PCP on every street corner handing out flowers and inviting everyone to come live in a commune in Mendocino county. :cheers:


Though I'm not sure what you're trying to say here, with the tortured syntax, Little Italy (Manhattan) is virtually non-existent these days and is otherwise known as "Chinatown".


----------



## Roxbury Ranger (Nov 14, 2004)

liat91 said:


> Dude, the comment was not stated as a fact, it was a sarcasm based on the fact that San Francisco hippie culture is not around anymore in the way it was in the 60's, not that San Francisco is full of people who are high all day every day. :bash:


Oh, I guess you were "funnin'" us. Hard to tell from the first post.


----------



## Roxbury Ranger (Nov 14, 2004)

nathanh6686 said:


> This is laughable... San Francisco has one of the lowest percentages of drug dependency of all urban areas in the nation, and numbers are decreasing. Cocaine usage is way down in SF, compared to NY, Philli, Miami, Houston, LA, etc. Heroin use is down in SF, much lower than NY, Philli, Boston, & Newark. Meth use is down, the only urban decrese in meth usage in the country. Ecstasy usage is steady in SF, but up in Miami, Newark, Houston, Minneapolis,& Detroit. PCP use, which you mentioned, is lower in San Francico than Chicago, Philli, Seattle, Houston, LA, Washington, and most other major us metropolitan area.... all info from NIDA.....
> 
> so please don't make fallacious arguments, it hurts your case (though i don't think you had one but to disparage my city)., and makes you look like an *ss.


Actually, SF's drug usage (particularly in the gay community) is nothing to laugh at at all! In fact, SF and NYC are notable as being centers of crystal-meth addiction (which heretofore has been an addiction of the rural poor).


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

liat91 said:


> San Francisco a hippie bastian uhhhhhhh......NO! I lived in the Bay Area, to all you people out there I'll give a good comparison, Little Italy (Manhattan) is a thriving Italian neighborhood full of Italian families and culture is to San Francisco where Hippies are blown out of their minds on PCP on every street corner handing out flowers and inviting everyone to come live in a commune in Mendocino county. Even if you could try and convince us that hippie culture is a major influence on american pop culture in this day. Free sex to AIDS awareness month, what are you kidding? San Francisco in this day is liked, sort of like Savannah, Charleston and New Orleans is liked, pure enchanting nostalgia type stuff, why the hell do you think Vegas is the boom city it is now, because everyone likes tumbleweeds and Sand come on. And as far as south beach goes, yes I still believe it levels San Francisco like an 8.5 earthquake as far as the global hipness scale thing (whatever) goes. POP like the Dot com bubble baby. :cheers:


somebody had their meth fix for the day....

:weird: :crazy:


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

Roxbury Ranger said:


> Actually, SF's drug usage (particularly in the gay community) is nothing to laugh at at all! In fact, SF and NYC are notable as being centers of crystal-meth addiction (which heretofore has been an addiction of the rural poor).


very true.

the origins of the meth epidemic in today's gay culture has largely been traced to SF, which then spread east. 

read the current issue of The Advocate.... it talks all about drugs and the gay culture.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"well, i think there are really only two cities in the US that have 'manhattan-esque' qualities - Chicago and SF. chicago's skyscraper canyons are the obvious connection, but i think SF's similarity has more to do with its downtown/tenderloin core - the endless blocks of large, mid-rise high-density, early-century apartment buildings that have no equivalent anywhere else in the US outside of NYC (chicago's overall built environment isn't as compact as SF's)."

Ple-eee-ase stop being so provincial... Philadelphia has all that noise (the endless blocks of large, mid-rise high-density, early-century apartment buildings that have no equivalent anywhere else in the US outside of NYC ). Maybe there are four cities. Don't forget that SF and NYC modelled their grids after Philadelphia. Can you say prototype? Did you ever wonder where SF got the idea to build a clock tower at the foot of Market Street? Yes, our city hall is that inspirational. We also have the 3rd largest downtown population in the US. We are a lot more "Manhattanesque" than you think...we also have the weather. 

I had three friends that moved out West in the course of 10 years. They are all now dead from meth overdoses. One in Seattle, one in Portland and one in San Francisco. Slamming kills. This could happen anywhere of course. When I am in San Francisco I stick to my "medical" marijuana. Ironically the first time I ever tried "tina" was at the Becks Motor Lodge on Market Street. I'm not a fan of the stuff. I like non-synethetic downers.


----------

